# Mr. Brightside (partial cover) - Frank Bros. Arcade



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Recorded with my Frank Bros. Arcade. Really nice guitar loaded with humbucker pickups w/ coil split.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user-704234903%2Fmr-brightside


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Too bad this site doesn’t have a wow button. Can I be your friend? I’ll bring beer.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Great playing and sound Alex, thank you very much for sharing


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

great job Alex!


----------

